# Creacion de robot lo mas simple posible



## gnux (May 27, 2009)

Hey! Soy estudiante de Telematica, y necesito presentar un proyecto al final del semestre, hasta ahora e visto solamente una introducion a la electronica y sus componentes basicos, diodos, leds, zener, transistores NPN y PNP, dobladores de voltaje, fuentes DC, reguladores de voltaje, en fin todo lo mas basico posible, ahora estoy en un curso de electronica mas avanzado, donde van hablar de el transistor como amplificador, OPAM, FET, MOSTFET y componentes mas avanzados, el semestre o mejor dicho verano acaba de comenzar y tenemos 2 meses y 15 dias para presentar el proyecto, y quiero aprovechar el tiempo y la verdad quisiera hacer algo un poco diferente a lo que se ha hecho por estos lados (alarmas, robot seguidor de luz, detectores de humedad, Luces secuenciales...) y no tengo muchas ideas, pero las que tengo son: coche a radio control ( me temo que este se me hace imposible por que este proyecto contiene elementos de electronica de telecomunicaciones que no me toca en el momento), coche que evita obstaculos, o algun robot que tenga movilidad y que responda a alguna accion de su ambiente. Quisiera saber si alguien me podria ayudar con estas cuestiones, porque con todo lo basico que se, como yo podria conbinar estos conocimientos para hacerlos funcionar en conjunto. Y si alguien podria pasarme algunos diagramas parecidos, pero no me hablen en un lenguaje muy tecnico, or que realment no conzco mucho de integrados que los estoy empeando a conocer en electronica digital y ciertos integrados analogicos hasta el momento. Y cualquier idea que me puedan brindar bienvenida sera!

Espero puedan ayudarme GRACIAS!


----------



## george.manson.69 (May 27, 2009)

pss a buscarle amigo...io que te haria un reloj...con los circuitos 7447 y 7490, que cada 60 minutos prenda una led diciendo la hora...

entra a you tube

y  busca "godnees006"

ahi esta lo que estoy explicando


----------



## gnux (May 27, 2009)

george.manson.69 dijo:
			
		

> pss a buscarle amigo...io que te haria un reloj...con los circuitos 7447 y 7490, que cada 60 minutos prenda una led diciendo la hora...
> 
> entra a you tube
> 
> ...


Voy a ver tu video. Pero realmente no creo que mi profesor me lo permita, pero en electronica digital si!


----------



## Padrino (May 31, 2009)

...y por qué no buscas entre los robots BEAM? Con unos cuantos transistores y compuertas lógicas se puede armar un robot caminador que responde a obstáculos (recula y avanza hasta esquivar el obstáculo, por ejemplo), o si le pones ingenio, que busca una fuente de luz o de otro tipo. Los diseños son muy atractivos y la electrónica (que no su modelo matemático, por ejemplo) es muy sencilla. Suerte


----------



## gnux (Jun 1, 2009)

Padrino dijo:
			
		

> ...y por qué no buscas entre los robots BEAM? Con unos cuantos transistores y compuertas lógicas se puede armar un robot caminador que responde a obstáculos (recula y avanza hasta esquivar el obstáculo, por ejemplo), o si le pones ingenio, que busca una fuente de luz o de otro tipo. Los diseños son muy atractivos y la electrónica (que no su modelo matemático, por ejemplo) es muy sencilla. Suerte


Hey me agrada esa idea, pero no tenia conociemiento de la existencia de estos robots, ok voy6 a investigar a ver k puedo hacer con esto. Gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 1, 2009)

"que cada 60 minutos prenda una led diciendo la hora..."
Desde cuando saben hablar los leds?


----------



## alexus (Jun 1, 2009)

se llaman mascotas virtuales! jaja

te cuento fernandoae que tengo un led con el que me hice amigo... jajajajaja


----------



## esteban16 (Jun 1, 2009)

como esta eso de los robots beam, alguien me puede facilitar, algun link, para visualizarlo mejor, es que tengo que presentar un proyecto final, para mi carrera, y me piden incorporar electronica pura, mas circuitos digitales, motores dc, y todo aplicacion electrica... gracias


----------



## elmo2 (Jun 1, 2009)

http://www.solarbug.com/solar.html

YouTube - Maker Workshop - Miniature Robots on Make: television

saludos...


----------



## esteban16 (Jun 1, 2009)

ya estuve observando un poco esto de los robots BEAM, y me eh dado cuenta que esto no me es util, ocupo, algo un poco mas complicado, y elaborado, no algo que resulte tan simple, si alguien me puede prestar ayuda, no necesariamente ah buscar diagramas hecho, si no mas bien en el sentido de ayudarme a idear que hacer.... se les agradece de antemano.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Mira este post... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/robot-hexapodo-radio-controlado-19614/


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 1, 2009)

Mmm... yo por ahi lei bien clarito "Creacion de robot lo mas simple posible"...


----------



## karl (Jun 1, 2009)

puedes hacer una "tortuga de Gray", un robot muy sencillo, que tenia nadamas dos motores, uno giraba siempre (facil, lo conectas a la bateria y ya), haciendo girar una plataforma con la rueda motriz y el segundo motor, que solo se prendía si una celda fotoelectrica (en nuestra version puede ser un fototransistor), detectaba suficiente luz, este motor movia una rueda, el efecto era que la "tortuga" solo caminaba hacia la luz, lo sorprendente es que este tipo de robot puede salir de un laberinto sencillo por el simple buscar la fuente de luz, (en el laberinto siempre va a haber variaciónes en la luz, por lo que la tortuga eventualmente va a seguirlas).


----------



## pincharrata86 (Jun 2, 2009)

hola veo que se habla mucho de robots lo cual es un campo que me encanta pero hay tanto que no me gustaria tirar otro dato sobre eso, algo interesante para hacer y muuy camun que vas a encontrar en muchos lugares, es controlar la velocidad de un motor de CC por PWM, la electronica que esto implica esta contemplada en utilzar transistores con conmutacion y algun ciruito que genere el ancho de pulso variable de los cuales hay muchos, uno simple es con un diente de sierra de alta frecuencia en la entrada de un comparador y  un potenciometro entre positivo y tierra con el punto medio a la otra entrada, conectando la salida del comparador a la base de un transistor con su correspondiente resistecia de base, y un motor de corriente continua como carga del transistor, con eso tenes un simple sistema de gran uso en la industria y con la electronica que utilisas para generar el diente de sierra y la utilizacion del transistor en conmutacion, todo montado en una linda placa creo que es mas que suficiente para ser un trabajo de un curso de electronica basica.
a no olvidar de colocarle un diodo en paralelo al motor con el anodo al colector y el catodo a la fuente sino vas a quemar transistores hasta cansarte.

espero que sirva de algo sino suerte con lo que emprendas, saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 2, 2009)

Este es el circuito de lo que dijo el compañero

Con tres operacionales mas y tres potenciometros te podès armar un controlador RGB para lamparas.


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

fernando... no publiques dos mensajes consecutivos, edita el anterior!

gnux, explicate un poco mejor y de forma detallada que es lo que pretendes!


----------



## gnux (Jun 3, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> fernando... no publiques dos mensajes consecutivos, edita el anterior!
> 
> gnux, explicate un poco mejor y de forma detallada que es lo que pretendes!



La idea mas o menos que tengo es hacer un carrito detector de obstaculos que corra sin rumbo alguno y cuando el sensor detecte el objeto haga que el carrito se movilize a un lugar donde no exista obstaculo alguno,  y hacerlo de la manera mas simple, ya que tambien tengo que presentarlo teoricamente, claro me encantaria agregarle mas funciones un poquito complejas, pero primero la base del proyecto.


----------



## karl (Jun 3, 2009)

prueba hacer un robot que funcione con un monoestable, cuando choca, el monoestable manda un pulso alto por un tiempo determinado, ese pulso lo usas como señal para prender un juego de transistores y apagar otros, los transistores (npn y pnp) se pueden conectar "fijos" a los motores, de tal forma que si tienes una salida baja de tu monoestable (555 en configuración mono por ejemplo), el carrito avanza, cuando esta en alto, uno gira hacia atras y el otro se quede quieto, de esa forma gira.


----------



## gnux (Jun 3, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> prueba hacer un robot que funcione con un monoestable, cuando choca, el monoestable manda un pulso alto por un tiempo determinado, ese pulso lo usas como señal para prender un juego de transistores y apagar otros, los transistores (npn y pnp) se pueden conectar "fijos" a los motores, de tal forma que si tienes una salida baja de tu monoestable (555 en configuración mono por ejemplo), el carrito avanza, cuando esta en alto, uno gira hacia atras y el otro se quede quieto, de esa forma gira.



esa es una muy buena idea, los monoestables los estoy viendo ahora en la clase de digital y el profesor realmente no esta siendo muy explicito con todo eso, y solo entiendo el funcionamiento del  pero los monoestables ni idea, y ni hablar de los biestbales y aestables, me podrias propocionar algun link para leer?


----------



## alexus (Jun 3, 2009)

exacto, sino tendrias que usar puentes "H" y algun cny70, como sensor de obstaculos, pero aunque pensandolo bien no te van a andar, poruqe les daria luz de frente...

sino algun ultrasonico, pero de sencillo... 

voy a vichar en la bibliografia que tengo que vi un robot muy sencillo..

usa switch´s como elementos sensores y si los switch´s se pulsan el robot da marcha atras, estaria buena hacerlo con 4 ruedas, para que vaya girnado tipo los pacman...

locas ideas!


----------



## karl (Jun 3, 2009)

prueba los datasheet del 555, ahi viene la configuración del circuito mono y el astable (que funciona como reloj), la explicación en linea te la debo, lo que he encontrado es manuales de electrónica en los que se describe el funcionamiento (en gringles), 123 robotic experiments for the evil genious, de Myke Predko, y de la publicadora TAB.

o el libro editado por la UVM universidad del valle de México, (no se si se venda en otros lados), llamado Electronica II, habla del multivibrador, el padre de todos estos circuitos.


----------



## gnux (Jun 3, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> prueba los datasheet del 555, ahi viene la configuración del circuito mono y el astable (que funciona como reloj), la explicación en linea te la debo, lo que he encontrado es manuales de electrónica en los que se describe el funcionamiento (en gringles), 123 robotic experiments for the evil genious, de Myke Predko, y de la publicadora TAB.
> 
> o el libro editado por la UVM universidad del valle de México, (no se si se venda en otros lados), llamado Electronica II, habla del multivibrador, el padre de todos estos circuitos.



Ese libro lo intente bajar, y no kiso, y donde podria encontrar los data sheets porque realmente ya he tratado de buscarlas y salen muchas cosas pero ningunas es la que quiero


----------



## alexus (Jun 3, 2009)

www.datasheet4u.com

que te parecio mi idea?

no lleva 555! aunqeu si otros integrados


----------



## gnux (Jun 3, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> www.datasheet4u.com
> 
> que te parecio mi idea?
> 
> no lleva 555! aunqeu si otros integrados



Tambien esta muy buena y cuando envias los esquemas? para poder visualizarlo algo mejor, y de que tipo de integrados hblas?


----------



## alexus (Jun 3, 2009)

invito a alguien y vuelvo...


----------



## gnux (Jun 3, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> invito a alguien y vuelvo...



Por cierto Gracias por el link de los datasheets e podido encontrar toda la información que necesito.


----------



## alexus (Jun 3, 2009)

no tienes nada que agradecer!

a las ordenes!


----------



## rash (Jun 3, 2009)

Antes de nada: HOLA a todos¡¡¡... haciendo caso de nuestro compañero alexus paso un link donde subí unas fotos sobre un pequeño cochecito montado en un cd con dos motorcitos y dos tapones de botellas como ruedas... espero les guste y lo desarrollen más.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/fotos-montajes-electronicos-hechos-casa-17352/

saludos..


----------



## alexus (Jun 3, 2009)

si podes adjuntar el esquema seria de ayuda para el creador del post! 

gracias rash!


----------



## rash (Jun 4, 2009)

El esquema que yo utilicé es de lo más sencillo posible.

Las antenas que se observan en las fotos accionan un microinterruptor cuando chocan con algo, éste microinterruptor invierte la polaridad de alimentación de los motores y cambian el sentido de giro, como consecuencia, el cochecito gira y sigue su camino.... Subo una foto donde se observa como va colocado el microinterruptor.

También subo el esquema, creo que hay pocas cosas más sencillas que ésta, y sin embargo se consigue un "robot bastante inteligente", teniendo en cuenta que no hay obstáculo que lo pare....jejeejejej
La pila va colocada encima del CD sujetada con unos elásticos....(no tengo fotos terminado...  )

...Se pueden utilizar las CD,S como bases para otros proyectos mejorados..

saludos¡¡


----------



## karl (Jun 4, 2009)

felicidades por el invento!
¿te importa si me lo "fusilo" para mi ejercito de robots para conquistar el mundo?


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (Jun 4, 2009)

muy lindo el montaje de tu robot rash, gracias por el circuito

echandole un vistazo al video que publico elmo2 ( YouTube - Maker Workshop - Miniature Robots on Make: television ) encontre este pdf con los circuitos y las explicaciones para armar algunos de los robots que salen en dicho video

no es gran cosa mi aporte.. solo espero que le sea util a alguien

Saludos 
Juan.Espinoza


EDIT: me di cuenta que no subio el pdf porque superaba el tamaño maximo permitido (pesa 3Mb) .... lo subi a rapidshare y a mediafire aca estan los links:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/zyyi22knwit/MiniRobots.pdf


----------



## rash (Jun 4, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> felicidades por el invento!
> ¿te importa si me lo "fusilo" para mi ejercito de robots para conquistar el mundo?



  conquistar el mundo con un plástico redondo que se mueve mediante dos tapones de botellas de agua?...jejejejejejej  

a ver si consigues que camine en linea recta jejejejeje


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

muchas gracias a todos! esta lindo el "robot"!

voy a armarlo asi chiveo un rato! jajaja


----------



## karl (Jun 4, 2009)

Rash, no se trata tanto de que camine en linea recta, simplemente vamos a conquistar el mundo por superioridad numerica, voy a hacer tantos que simplemente van a acabar con los recursos del planeta (el escenario de la baba gris de las novelas de ciencia ficción)... perdón, creo que ya he pasado mucho tiempo jugando al Quake...


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

alejate un tiempo de los videojuegos y la tv!


----------



## reyvilla (Jun 4, 2009)

aca dejo una web que habla de un robot fabricado con un cepillo de dientes muy ingenioso y yo diria que demasiado sencillo muy bueno espero les guste.

http://www.aeromental.com/2008/03/27/como-hacer-un-robot-con-un-cepillo-de-dientes/


----------



## asherar (Jun 5, 2009)

rash dijo:
			
		

> El esquema que yo utilicé es de lo más sencillo posible.
> 
> Las antenas que se observan en las fotos accionan un microinterruptor cuando chocan con algo, éste microinterruptor invierte la polaridad de alimentación de los motores y cambian el sentido de giro, como consecuencia, el cochecito gira y sigue su camino.... Subo una foto donde se observa como va colocado el microinterruptor.
> 
> ...



No lo tomes a mal, por favor, pero ya lo probaste en funcionamiento ?
El esquema de conexionado de motores que muestras en el mensaje requiere además un elemento que 
vaya guardando en "memoria" el nuevo estado de los interruptores, tipo a un relais de autocebado, 
o un retardo mecánico. 
De lo contrario, si bien cuando una antena toque algo se invertirá el sentido de avance, pero una vez 
que el robot retroceda, el estímulo desaparecerá y se volverá a la conexion anterior. 
En consecuencia: el robot quedará "atrapado" por el obstáculo. 
Un retardo en el microswitch daría tiempo a destrabarse y luego seguir como venía. 
El inconveniente con estos esquemas demasiado simples es que no hacen lo que uno quiere exactamente. 

Ahora, me entusiasmé tanto que me estoy armando un robot "tipo rash". 
Eso sí: no pude resistirme a ponerle una placa con dos puentes H controlados por un micro, 
que ya tenía hecha. 
Luego veré de reducirla para respetar la idea de simplicidad, que dio origen al post. 
Al CD le dejé la lámina plateada porque le da un color morado que me gusta. 

Este robot es ideal como proyecto didáctico al alcance de niños pequeños (8-12).

Saludos


----------



## rash (Jun 5, 2009)

quote]

No lo tomes a mal, por favor, pero ya lo probaste en funcionamiento ?
El esquema de conexionado de motores que muestras en el mensaje requiere además un elemento que 
vaya guardando en "memoria" el nuevo estado de los interruptores, tipo a un relais de autocebado, 
o un retardo mecánico. 
De lo contrario, si bien cuando una antena toque algo se invertirá el sentido de avance, pero una vez 
que el robot retroceda, el estímulo desaparecerá y se volverá a la conexion anterior. 
En consecuencia: el robot quedará "atrapado" por el obstáculo. 
Un retardo en el microswitch daría tiempo a destrabarse y luego seguir como venía. 
El inconveniente con estos esquemas demasiado simples es que no hacen lo que uno quiere exactamente. 

Ahora, me entusiasmé tanto que me estoy armando un robot "tipo rash". 
Eso sí: no pude resistirme a ponerle una placa con dos puentes H controlados por un micro, 
que ya tenía hecha. 
Luego veré de reducirla para respetar la idea de simplicidad, que dio origen al post. 
Al CD le dejé la lámina plateada porque le da un color morado que me gusta. 

Este robot es ideal como proyecto didáctico al alcance de niños pequeños (8-12).

Saludos[/quote]

jejej   que bueno, lo del robor tipo rash...jejeje
Alejandro Sherar no me lo tomo a mal.... jejej es cierto que ésto es algo muy sencillo, y lo mejor es hacer algo de lo que tu estás haciendo.... pero éste funciona, el truco está en las antenas, es decir, cunado el vehículo choca con algo nunca son activadas las dos antenas juntas, (eso sería si las antenas son perfectamente iguales y ademas el ángulo de entrada al objeto es totalmente perpendicular y entonces el vehiculo debería de volverse sobre la misma dirección que llevaba cuando entro al obstáculo, imaginate eso es casi imposible...) ,,, cuando una antena se activa el vehículo gira sobre si mismo y no invierte el sentido, mientras gira sobre si mismo la antena sigue apoyada sobre el objeto con lo cual el vehículo sigue girando hasta que se despega la antena y emprende otra nueva dirección...

Este montaje lo probaron mis alumnos del taller de electricidad y funciono... pero el objetivo del proyecto es que ellos mismos buscaran los fallos que tiene y como se superan éstos y por qué...

El primer fallo que se dieron cuenta es que los motores tienen que ser iguales para que el véhículo no gire sobre si mismo..
el segundo fallo era el tema de la tracción que lo solventaron colocando gomas sobre las ruedecillas de plástico y el tercer fallo era que iba muy rápido y al poco tiempo de estar solteando obstáculos las antenas se doblaban... solución colocar engranajes, es decir, motores con reductora.. entonces funciono perfecto, bueno algunos (los más manitas)...
Es un enfoce educativo de un proyecto dondes se trabajan conceptos como; electricidad, manipulación de materiale, reciclaje, rozamiento, engranajes y mecanismos... un largo etc...

Pero sí que funciona, ahora imaginate todo lo que puede hacerse con algo de electrónica, pero eso ya lo sabes tú...

....lo de rashi jeejej me parto... ,  sigue informaciónrmandonos sobre ese robot..... que bueno¡¡¡¡¡¡

...un abrazo...


----------



## asherar (Jun 5, 2009)

Y claro, al verlo en funcionamiento real, uno poco a poco lo va complicando ! 
Los motores del mío son de lectora de CD y traen la ruedita incluida. 
Yo los compré (~15 $ c/u) pero mejor si son de rezago. 
Teóricamente deberían ser idénticos, ya que son normalizados. 
El agarre de la ruedita al piso me preocupa. No los he probado en acción aún. 
Tal vez convenga ponerles una rodaja de goma como al de ustedes. 
También voy a probar con lo de las antenas. Tal vez con alambre acerado 
se aguanten un poco más los golpes.

Saludos

PD: Me tengo que estar conteniendo, porque si fuera por mí ya le ponía suspensión, 
frenos a disco y palanca al piso.


----------



## gnux (Jun 5, 2009)

WOW! esos diseños que vi en los post anteriores me encantaron. Se ven excelentes y creo que podrian ser la base del proyecto, creo que ya puedo comenzar a buscar los componentes! Gracias!


----------



## dEREK (Jun 5, 2009)

Hola amigo alguien de uds. ha controlado el servo mg995 .tengo un problema con ese servo quiero construir mi robot y debido a ese lio no puedo.agradeceria bastante su ayuda.


----------



## alexus (Jun 5, 2009)

alejandro, le podes pasar una capita de novopren, no ese que queda duro, sino el otro qeu queda como un moco jajaja, o solucion, lo que se usa para emparchar las ruedas de la bici eso tiene buen agarre!

la ruedita es donde calza el cd para hacerlo girar no?


----------



## jmab (Jun 5, 2009)

aquí tengo un robot muy simple que sigue la luz.
cuando no hay luz, el m1 comienza a girar hasta encontrar una fuente de luz y cuando la hay, avanza hacia ella.

funciona así:

   k1       k2        =         m1        m2

   0         0                     on         off
   1         0                     off         on
   0         1                     on         off
   1         1                     on         on

porfavor que alguien me ayude con los valores de las piezas (usando motores de juguetes y una bateria de 6v) porque se la nada misma en electronica, pero me gustan los robots


----------



## asherar (Jun 6, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> alejandro, le podes pasar una capita de novopren, no ese que queda duro, sino el otro qeu queda como un moco jajaja, o solucion, lo que se usa para emparchar las ruedas de la bici eso tiene buen agarre!


Vos decís el cemento de contacto. 
Me quedaría un robot medio mocoso, dejando un reguero de moco por donde pase ... jeje
O tal vez levante toda la basurita que encuentra en el camino.



> la ruedita es donde calza el cd para hacerlo girar no?


Exactamente. Y la macana es que esos motores están pensados para levantar velocidad (no fuerza) ! 

El problema de que tengan diferente torque puede no ser porque sean motores diferentes sino porque 
deben ir conectados uno con la polaridad correcta y el otro con la polaridad contraria. 
Las escobillas de los motores de CC vienen puestas en un ángulo que optimiza la potencia en un 
sentido pero no en el otro. 
Estoy pensando cómo compensar esa diferencia mediante una resistencia externa. 

Saludos

Editado: 11-06-2009

Me llevé una sorpresa favorable con respecto a la potencia de los motores. Pensé que no tendrian 
fuerza para mover el conjunto, pero enseguida arrancan y levantan velocidad con el peso de 4 pilas chicas.  
La diferencia de torque entre ambos no es demasiado apreciable. Si resulta serlo, pienso probar con 
un esquema como el que muestro en la figura, eligiendo los valores de R1 y R2 para darle el mismo 
torque en los dos sentidos. Se desperdicia algo de potencia pero se gana control del robot. 

Por la forma de conexión de las baterías, la de arriba se consume antes que la de abajo. 
Habrá forma de equilibrar el consumo sin cambiar de lugar las baterías cada tanto ?

Ah! La colocación del relecito es realmente el paso clave. Eso, hasta ahora, me viene ganando.

Editado: 20-06-2009

Para los que les interese el contolador de motores de CC el integrado es un TA7291AP (uno para cada motor). 
El pdf lo subo al final del mensaje. 

Saludos


----------



## gnux (Jun 24, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> alexus dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saludos! He decidido trabajar con el circuito que acabas de publicar, y estoy pensando en agregarle par de elementos mas pero me preguntaba que funcion tienen esos diodos y resistencias, que están en el diagrama?, Lamentablemente en mi pais ese integrado no aperece y tendria que mandarlo a pedir a USA, y realmente no quisiera que se me presentaran inconvenientes.

Los elementos que estoy pensado en agregarle son un par de LEDS en paralelo con los motores y quiero que cuando choque con obstaculo suene, eso lo pienso lograr adaptandole un 555 aestable y de ahi a un amplificador de frecuencia para que se escuche en una bocinita de 8 ohmios, pero todavia no encuentro la manera de hacer como suene por que todo  esto tiene que ver con la polaridad de las antenas y como se va a energizar el 555, ademas he probado el amplificador de audio y en el programa de diseño electronico no suena, y la verdad eso me confunde. En fin mis preguntas son como hacer que el 555 se energize cuando cambie de polaridad? y como amplificar la onda del 555 para oirla en una bocinita de 8 ohmios? Esta estructura del proyecto va mas enfocadas a los que son las clases que me ofrecen, utilizando elementos conocidos para ponerlos a trabajar juntos y realizar la funcion deseada en este caso un cochesito detector o esquiva obstaculos.


----------



## rash (Jun 24, 2009)

¿Hola como están?

miren ésto, aquí van unos cuantos de robots muy simples....  

http://cucabot.netfirms.com/index.html

...saludos


----------



## gnux (Jun 24, 2009)

En esto voy hasta ahora.. realmente no es lo que quiero pero estoy acercandome


----------



## asherar (Jun 24, 2009)

gnux dijo:
			
		

> Alejandro Sherar dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hola: Voy a ver si te contesto todo:

* Si te referís a la resistencia y diodo en paralelo con el motor, está explicado en el mensaje, y es para que en ambos
sentidos de circulación de corriente, el motor tenga la misma fuerza. *Pero eso no es crítico, es sólo una refinación*.
OJO que los diodos no van en el mismo sentido !

* Los circuitos integrados TA7291AP son puentes H, y sirven para invertir la polaridad del motor, pero se pueden armar 
con transistores comunes (TIP31,32,33,34,121,127). Si buscás en google "puente H", vas a encontrar mil esquemas. 

* En simuladores de circuitos no tengo buena experiencia. O sea: la que tengo es mala.

* Para poner una bocinita que suene fuerte SIN amplificador, yo le pondría un mini-transformador para subir la 
tensión de salida del 555 y un zumbador de piezoeléctrico, de los disquitos chatos. Esos te aguantan tensiones 
mucho mayores que 12 o 24 V y casi no requieren corriente. 

* Cómo hacer que prenda el 555 en el cambio de polaridad ? ... eso es para pensarlo tranquilo ... ! Mientras tanto
yo seguiría avanzando con las otras cosas.

Saludos


----------



## gnux (Jun 27, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Hola: Voy a ver si te contesto todo:
> 
> * Si te referís a la resistencia y diodo en paralelo con el motor, está explicado en el mensaje, y es para que en ambos
> sentidos de circulación de corriente, el motor tenga la misma fuerza. *Pero eso no es crítico, es sólo una refinación*.
> ...


Ok muchas gracias, por aclararme esos detalles me parece que son de mucha ayuda.


----------



## Pedroalh (Mar 21, 2010)

hola a todos el otro dia me pase por una libreria donde hay un par de revista y vi un proyecto de Luciernagas que ponia el enunciado facil experimentacion con inteligencias Artificialasin que como puso la palabra clave "facil" me compre la revista pero una vez que me lei el reportaje ya no lo vi tan "facil" y cada cosa mas complicada te manda ala pagina para que si quieres lo compres alli como la placa ya echa por que no te dan el plano, el microcontrolador ya programado.

lo que no se si puedo poner el nombre de la revista y el enlace de la pagina haber si me podeis ayudar para segir con el proyecto no  esto lo queria hacer antes que un minisumo que es lo que me interesa lo que pasa que no encontre ningun sitio claro,que me guiara un saludoa a todos y gracias de ante mano


----------



## mOqqO (May 2, 2010)

yo hice un robot bien lindo
lo hice totalmente 
con piesas de grabadoras, radios, VHS...
i todo pegado con el mejor amigo del inventor
silicon""
te dejo la direccion acabo e subir el video a youtube 
ai me cuentas que tal me quedo0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-WK_iHHcAE


----------



## friends (May 20, 2010)

mOqqO dijo:


> yo hice un robot bien lindo
> lo hice totalmente
> con piesas de grabadoras, radios, VHS...
> i todo pegado con el mejor amigo del inventor
> ...


Felicitaciones. Te quedo como se dice bacan. Saludos.


----------



## Xwicho (Feb 16, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 19223

disculpe no entiendo muy bien los switch, son limit switch o relevadores aunque no veo la bobina pero aun asi ?


----------



## vicr (Feb 28, 2012)

esos switch van a ser las antenas de nuestro robot, que estando encendido nuestro robot ira hacia adelante, pero cuando algunas de sus antenitas choque con algo, el motor que le corresponde ira a la inversa tratando de evitar el obstaculo.
Los motores se deberan colocar al lado contrario de donde estaran conectadas sus antenas.
http://members.tripod.com/robomaniac_2001/id109.htm , 

En esta pagina esta un robot parecido a este, muy sencillo de realizar bajo costo y muy divertido


----------

